# 2005 Pathfinder Problem *Please help*



## valkama (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello. I am having a mystery problem with my 2005 pathfinder 4x4 that so far nissan and 2 other mechanics cant identify. I, like many others had their transmission fail due to the radiator coolant leak. Mine happend at 84,000 miles. So i had it replaced at a cost of $5000. 400 miles after this as i was driving up a long hill the car started jerking a couple times, I lost power for about 1 second(push gas but nothing happens) The 4WD light comes on and the LCD display that shows if im in 2wd or 4wd totally disappears. Then it goes into limp mode and I had just enough power to barely make it home. Had the pathfinder towed to my mechanic in the morning (who is my friend) Car was dropped off at friends shop and there was nothing wrong when my friend got in the car. We checked the error codes and nothing came up regarding this. I have a catalytic converter error but thats been that way for months. 

So I take it home and drive it for 4 days before it happens again.. same thing, coming home up the hill. This time I pulled the car over. I waited 15 minutes, restarted and drove home. I took it to the nissan dealer. They could not find anything except that the transmission has 1.5 quarts too much oil in it. 

So I take it home, from the dealer, up the hill and it does it again. Its happened to me now 7 times and I cant get a code reading for it so no one wants to touch it. 

I took it back to the transmission place for them to look at and they had it for 2 days and could not find anything wrong. 

So I have a car that no one can seem to fix and one that i cant rely on. Its really frustrating and now how do i even sell this car with this issue. I could never sell it to someone else as they will have the same nightmare problem that we have been going through. 

So, just to clarify what happens... It usually happens when driving up a longer hill. The car jerks a couple times.. limp mode, 4wd light goes on and then I turn if off for 15 to 20 minutes and I can drive again.. But lately it seems like its getting worse and It can happen again 10 minutes later. 

Any help or ideas would be appreciated as i am lost!

Thank you!


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Sounds like the IPDM is going or the relay. The relay was or still is under recall if you haven't gotten it swapped out yet. 

I've read it's the relay that goes, initially, I THINK, they were swapping out the whole circuit board, but eventually realized it was the relay.

The reason the relay is shorting out is condensation buildup in the relay. When enough moisture is built up, it screws up the relay. When it dries out, it works fine till moisture builds up again.

But then again, I could be wrong, but something for you to look into.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

With the IPDM, originally Nissan said they were non-serviceable and if the relay failed, you had to replace the whole IPDM. The issue wasn't so much with the IPDM, but the ECM relay. The ECM relay was different from the other relays. Then, relays started popping up on the aftermarket for a few bucks and next thing you knew, Nissan issued a recall and an available ECM relay. When it goes, numerous codes get set and the vehicle bucks and stalls. The problem could be a relay. It wouldn't hurt to see if the recall is open on the vehicle. THat said, for what little the relay costs, it might be cheaper to just install a new relay than to pay for the fuel to get to the dealer to have the recall performed! There has also been issues (and a TSB) with ground points of the harness in the engine compartment and under the dash, which, per the TSB, result in a U1001 CAN COMM code being set along with possible other codes. Faulty cam and crank sensors have been a problem in these vehicles, as well, causing stalling issues and usually occur when the engine is hot (going up hill under a load would be a good scenario for an engine getting hot). One concern I would have is if, when the codes are checked, a code reader (which would just read engine and emission codes) is being used, or if a scantool capable of accessing the various other systems is being used. 

As far as the past trans issue, the NHTSA is currently looking for people who have had transmission problems caused by the failed radiator cooler tube as part of their research into the incidents. Potentially, a recall may be initiated for the problem, which usually provides for compensation for repairs made prior to the recall even if they were not repaired at a Nissan dealer at the time, so long as one has proof of those repairs and they qualify within the terms of the campaign. You can find plenty of info at the pathfinder forum: thenissanpath.com


----------



## valkama (Nov 18, 2004)

*reply*

Thanks Npath and smj999smj for the fast response.

I did go to the dealer to have the relay under the recall fixed but that did not take care of the problem. 

The code that I get on my own code scanner is U1000 (controller Area Network Line Malfunction) The scanner is an Innova 3160b. Not sure if its a good one or not.

I would have expected Nissan to be able to do find the problem or at least try a little harder than they did. I can bring it back into the dealer with a printout of what you mentioned to see if it could be that. 

As far as the transmission problem I think I have complained, called and wrote letters to just about everyone. I know that i wrote to NHTSA and added my name to a class action lawsuit that someone started for this problem. I really hope it does go to recall as the Nissan Employee that was assigned to my case was an ass and it only too 20 calls and 2 complaints to management to get him to call me. After 2 weeks i had to get my transmission done so i could drive and then he finally calls back and said. "oh, you already had the work done, well we wont reimburse for anything another mechanic fixes" Not so nice. 

Thanks again. Its frustrating driving a car that will go into limp mode every other day.


----------



## deepness (Apr 24, 2009)

I have had an 05 and now 2011 pathfinder. I work at Bosch and we (in Germany maybe Mexico now) make the TEHCM (transmission electronic-hydraulic control module) for this vehicle. My past issue was that the TEHCM was bad and/valve body. The limp home mode is controlled by the TEHCM. See if they can do a check on the module to see if it is us to date. Unfortunately, they can only swap out the whole valve body that the TEHCM is attached to. When mine went out I paid around $800 for the part. No, I couldn't get one mailed to me from Germany. I wish they would've! lol I hope this helps. Sorry that you were one of the many to have transmission/cooler issues. I had mine for 250K miles and this was my only issue with the transmission.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

does it happen every time you go up this hill? is the hill close enough to take a mechanic with you?


----------



## Greenair (Dec 26, 2014)

*Nissan Pathfinder 2.5 TD*

Hi guys and girls new to this site. I have a 08 Pathfinder that went into limp mode due dpf blockage. Replaced dpf and installed new sensors due to damage. The car is still stuck in limp mode. Is there any way other than taking the car to a dealer to get it reset. We live in the country and is long slow drive to get there.
Any help would be appreciated. The dpf light is on and I assume the car needs to start a regeneration on the filter before it will clear.
Thanks Locky.


----------



## needinghelp (Apr 29, 2015)

*MYSTERY PROBLEM*

i'm having the same problem with my 2005 nissan pathfinder. Over the past year, it's done the exact same thing as you describe about every few months. I have replaced the transmission several months ago. Wondering if you ever had your problem resolved. Noone seems to figure out the cause.


----------

